# Jobs via Seek.com



## LeoG7 (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,

I wanted to know if seek.com.au is a good source for jobs. Has anyone able to get a job through the portal. What is the best that people who have immigrated have been able to secure a job in New Zealand.

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Nope that's predominantly for Australia. The website ending with .au is the giveaway. Have a look at www.seek.co.nz
Other than Seek there's :-
Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me
nz.indeed.com
www.linkedin.com/jobs/view-all?country=nz


----------



## LeoG7 (Sep 23, 2016)

Yup sorry I meant seek.co.nz, I wanted to know in general the best way for expats with PR in nz to get jobs. Is employee referrals, recruitment agencies better than job portals? Any advice/recommendations are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

In my experience, recruitment agencies are a waste of time. I had much better response and success just applying for the jobs directly myself.


----------

